# Barn Hunt Novice title



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Since I started my Barn Hunt journey by asking questions on the forum, I figured I would let you all now that my boy Nix earned his Novice title this weekend. He did great! 

At the first trial( there were 2 each day) he timed out. But honestly I blame that on an incident. As we were getting called into the ring a dog attacked another dog. Everyone went running to help and when I realized that after 2 minutes there was still screaming and it wasn't broken up I realized I could help and luckily one of the judges came out and I yelled at her "I'm a vet tech" and she took my leash and dog and I went running. We got the fight broken up and then I moved on to triage the loser. Finally got back to the last place I saw my dog and he was gone. LOL. My friend had taken him from the judge and put him back in his crate. But I was still pretty on edge, as was he. 

But on our second run he rocked it out and we got our title. 

Day two trial we moved up to Open. But it was our first time looking for more than one rat, and our first "high hide" and he missed it. But it's ok. We will get it next time.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He actually looks proud of himself Congratulations!And nice recovery for both of you after being shook up by the fight.A day to remember for sure.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Contrats to both of you. Sounds like the first day was just as much a test of nerve strength dealing with unexpected confusion as well as hunting ability. 

Bet you looked just as proud as your boy does in that picture.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Timing out is an easy thing to do, even without all the craziness you had to endure. Sounds like Nix did really great recovering from that and finding that RAT!

We're having a bit of trouble training for Open, too. (Funniest part for my girl is that she always kept looking for another after she found the one rat, but now that there's actually two, she gets confused!) And those high hides sure are hard and definitely something to practice - we timed out of one of our Novice runs because Kit Kat had never seen a hide quite so high.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow what a good looking dog!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!! Handsome boy and sounds like a exciting day!


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats to you and Nix on your RATN, especially after what sounds like a pretty intense start to the trialing day!


----------

